# Pipe burst 4" cast iron



## asapmarty (Nov 19, 2012)

I located an old section of 4" cast iron pipe buried under a column in front of a commercial building. It is causing repeated drain clogs and I want to replace it with PVC. There is minimal fall, so offsetting around the column will not work. I am assuming the column footing is on top of this same pipe. I do not have pipe bursting equipment. Does anyone have a suggestion on getting this pipe out of there? I was thinking about trying to drive it out with sledge hammer. Or bursting it by driving a cone through it with sledge hammer. What do you think? Maybe wrap a chain around one end and try to yank it out with backhoe?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow two posts since 2012.

You need to verify it goes through or under the column. If through you may be able to drive it out, cut it or break it.

If under the column you need to be concerned about undermining a structural column and if that is so, don't use PVC to replace it.


----------



## HotDawg (Aug 4, 2017)

Not sure I would've gone down the sledgehammer route myself. Was this resolved? Intrigued to know what method you went for haha. Yes, I am bored at work before you ask and yes I need some story time...


----------



## asapmarty (Nov 19, 2012)

I do not know if or how it was resolved as my customer was the building tenant, and the repair was taken over by the building owner.


----------

